# Zwei Festplatten besser als eine?



## duff (22. August 2008)

Macht es sinn (von der Geschwindigkeit her - wird es dann langsamer?) zwei kleinere Festplatten zu kaufen als eine große ? 
Auch wegen Datensicherung... wenn eine kaputt geht, hat man noch ne zweite.... ?

habe eigentlich eine " Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ " mit 1000 GB in aussicht? 

Ist diese zu empfehlen?


----------



## AMDSpider (22. August 2008)

Das kommt darauf an, welche Festplatten Du nimmst, hängt von der Geschwindigkeit und Zugriffszeit der Platten ab. 
Zwei Platten, eine Platte, eine ganz riesige oder eine kleine mit 100 GB, das spielt alles keine Rolle. 
Nur Datendurchsatz, U/min und Zugriffszeiten der Platte sind relevant, nicht die Grösse und nicht die Anzahl der verbauten HDDs.
Hier kannst Du perfekt Preis, Hersteller, Grösse, Zugriffszeiten in Millisekunden, Datendurchsatz und Geschwindigkeit vergleichen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll

Besseren Hardwareanbieter gibt es nicht, liefert in ein zwei Tagen, perfekt billig, perfekt schnell, günstige Lieferung und gewaltige Auswahl.

Zwei Festplatten sind im gesplitteten Raid0 schneller als eine. Das ist aber sehr riskant, denn falls eine Platte kaputt geht, sind alle Daten kaputt weil die Datenströme halbe/halbe auf beide Platten aufgeteilt werden zwecks schnellerem Zugriff. Für Datensammler ist Raid0 nichts.

Eine 1 zu 1 Spiegelung eines Datenmaterials auf zwei Platten mit Raid1 ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, weil wenn man wirklich mal einen Datenverlust erleidet und zig tausende Fotos, Videos, Dateien usw. plötzlich tot sind, ist das nicht besonders lustig (und sehr teuer, wenn man die Daten unbedingt braucht und sich an ein Recovery-Institut wenden muss).
In diesem Fall bräuchtest Du leider zwei 1000 Gigabyte Platten.

Samsung Spinpoint Platten machen generell keine Probleme genau wie Seagate, eine Spinpoint ist schnell und zuverlässig, und sehr leise. Einige Spinpoints (wie meine) haben ein Native Serial ATA II mit nativen Command Queuing (häh?). Sie unterstützen Datenübertragungsraten von 300 MB/s.


----------



## duff (23. August 2008)

aber es "bremst" das system nicht, wenn man 2 Platten einzubaut?


----------



## riedochs (24. August 2008)

Warum sollte es das. Ich habe mit folgender Einteilung sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht:

1. Platte: Windows
2. Platte Programme und Dokumente

Das bringt auch den Vorteil mit das wenn es nötig wird Windows neu zu installieren man nicht viel sichern muss.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall zwei Platten (müssen ja nicht 1000er sein)
Du hast absolut keine Nachteile aber einige Vorteile davon (siehe meine Vorposter)


----------



## riedochs (24. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall zwei Platten (müssen ja nicht 1000er sein)
> Du hast absolut keine Nachteile aber einige Vorteile davon (siehe meine Vorposter)



Ich habe hier als Windowsplatte eine mit 160GB, für die Daten und Dokumente 750GB


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

ich hab eine "windowsplatte" 160gb eine Platte für meine Fotos und sonstiges (160) und ne externe 500er welche täglich meine eigenen Dateien und Fotos Backupt, ich verwende nämlich gerne den Musikordner von Windows, und durch das Backup geht da eigentlich nix verlloren bei eventuellem System/plattencrash 

--> Synctoy von MS ist gratis und reicht für ein Backup locker aus (für mich  )

lg Klemens

ps: ich würd ne 500er als sys und ne 2. als backup nehmen  (je nach geldlage)


----------



## duff (24. August 2008)

hört sich gut an. 

sie samsung spinpoint hat folgende eigenschaften:
interne Festplatte / Kapazität: 1.000,0 GB / Formfaktor: 3,5 Zoll / Umdrehungen: 7.200 rpm / Puffer: 32,0 MB / Bus: S-ATA II / Zugriffszeit: 8,9 ms / Geräuschentwicklung: 27-29 dB

link


welche kleinere platte (ca. 200 GB) mit ähnlich guten eigenschaften würdet ihr empfehlen?

welche große mit ca. 700 GB ?


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

ich würde sagen, dass die meisten Terabyte Platten derzeit eher zu den schnellsten gehören, da sie die höchste datendichte pro platte aufweisen , so weit ich weis gibt es auf Tomshardware.de immer wieder Festplattentests, wo gerade auf solche aspekte geachtet wird 

kannst ja ne 500er als sys und ne 1000er als backup/datenplatte --> zb samsung gleiche Serie einmal 2pattern (500er) und einmal 4pattern 1000er 

lg Klemens

EDIT:

tomshardware.com/de/VelociRaptor-WD,testberichte-240011.html

tomshardware.com/de/HD103UJ-Spinpoint-F1-WD1000FYPS-Caviar-GP,testberichte-239886.html

tomshardware.com/de/Caviar-GP-Deskstar-7K1000,testberichte-239866.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> Macht es sinn (von der Geschwindigkeit her - wird es dann langsamer?) zwei kleinere Festplatten zu kaufen als eine große ?
> Auch wegen Datensicherung... wenn eine kaputt geht, hat man noch ne zweite.... ?



Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen!

Das sollte sich recht positiv bemerkbar machen, zum Beispiel wenn man für die Auslagerungsdatei 'ne eigene Platte hat oder für Programme/Spiele und Windows.

Was du allerdings nicht machen solltest, wäre 2 gleiche Platten vom gleichen Hersteller zu nehmen, wenn dir Datensicherheit wichtig ist!
Da unterschiedliche Produkte bei Probleme unterschiedlich reagieren...

Persönlich halte ich von Samsung Platten auch nicht allzu viel...


----------



## duff (24. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Persönlich halte ich von Samsung Platten auch nicht allzu viel...




sondern?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

Bin mehr ein Fan von Seagate und 'notfalls' WD Platten.


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

ja, mit WD platten hatte ich auch gute Erfahrungen, im Gegensatz zu "Seagate - Seagate nicht"

--> man kann bei jedem Hersteller ne schlechte Platte/Serie erwischen, solange man ein gutes Backup hat ist meiner Meinung nach der Hersteller egal, Preis-Leistung sollte zählen 

lg Klemens


----------



## AMDSempron (24. August 2008)

Nun ja, ich wüsste nicht, wo das Problem liegt, nur eine Platte zu verwenden. Ich hab alles an Zeugs auf einer Platte. Geht das Windows den Bach runter, dann mach ich einfach die Win Partition tot und neu. Die alten Daten bleiben erhalten. Speedtechnisch gesehen isses natürölich langsamer, allerdings auch günstiger, denn mit der Kapazität sinkt der Preis/GB (die 1,5TB Platte von Seagate jetz mal ausgenommen, die is superneu und deswegen teuer)


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

@AMDSempron

so kann man das natürlich auch machen, eine 2. Festplatte (kann auch ne externe sein) für ein Backup ist halt schon ne gute sache (Digicam Fotos, Dokumente sind ja unersetzbar !! und auf den meisten systemen recht bescheiden gesichert, mit realen Dokumenten geht man nicht so sorglos um)
--> wer einmal einen Festplattencrash hatte, der merkt sich solche dinge !!

lg klemens


----------



## AMDSempron (25. August 2008)

Ich hab auf meiner internen Platte auch leider nicht sonderlich viel Platz (is ne 80er IBM) und ne neue kann ich da auch nich einbauen, mein Board hat noch kein SATA. Hab hier aber ne 500er Seagate rumliegen die bis zum Erbrechen (36MB noch frei) voll ist. Wichtiges wie Bilder hab ich redundant auf der sowie der internen und auch noch zwei anderen Platten. Die Filme/Spielimages/Musik is mir ziemlich wurst wenn die kaputt geht. Bisher is mir aber erst eine Platte abgeraucht, vor nen paar Monaten, die war glaub ich BJ 1998, hatte 4 Platter und ~2 GB


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ... Persönlich halte ich von Samsung Platten auch nicht allzu viel...


 
Nun, ich denke da hat jeder so seine Erfahrungen

Ich habe *seit Jahren* nur Samsung-Platten und nie ein Problem damit

btw. 200er als System-Platte; 500er als "Zweit"-Platte und eine 250er als externes Sicherungsmedium (e-SATA)


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2008)

Ich habe Seagte, Samsung und inzwischen jede Menge WD's im Einsatz. Bisher kann ich ueber keinen Ausfall klagen. Kauf was die gefaellt.


----------

